# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Waterloo Road Series 9 Spoiler

## alan45

Waterloo Road and Scottish soap River City will air storylines connected to next summer's Commonwealth Games.

The shows' characters will get involved in Glasgow 2014 as part of BBC Scotland's coverage of the international sporting event, Scotland on Sunday reports.

Christopher Aird, head of drama at BBC Scotland, said: "We will pick up the Commonwealth Games more directly in River City and Waterloo Road.

"It is all up in the air at the moment, but I'm sure we will have at least one storyline that ties more directly to the Commonwealth Games in those shows."

He added: "Next year is clearly a massive year up here and all eyes are going to be on Scotland."

----------


## Perdita

Olympic gold medal winner Nicola Adams has begun filming for a guest part in Waterloo Road.

The boxer will play herself in an episode involving a character getting into boxing.


Â© PA Images / Ian West / PA Wire
Nicola Adams, Glamour Women of the Year awards

Adams told The Sun's TV Magazine: "It's great to be here. I love Waterloo Road, I watch it after training!"

She did, however, admit that she was struggling with some of the basics, saying: "I keep calling people by their character's name!"

The Olympian has previously had cameos in Coronation Street and Emmerdale. She received an MBE in March.

Her Waterloo Road episode will air in October.

----------


## Perdita

Mark Benton will return to Waterloo Road during the show's ninth series.

The actor - who plays popular character Daniel 'Chalky' Chalk - will return for an undisclosed number of episodes after leaving the show earlier this year.

Co-star Melanie Hill, who plays Maggie Budgen, confirmed Benton's return on Twitter earlier today (August 5).

Hill tweeted that she is "happy" to be back working with Benton but will be "gutted" when he leaves again.

When asked to confirm the news of Chalky's return to Waterloo Road, she replied: "yes!! You heard it here first.."

Chalky left Waterloo Road for a new job in London but his foster son Kevin Skelton (Tommy Lawrence Knight) decided to remain at the school.

In January, Benton revealed that he was missing the show after filming his final scenes.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One for its ninth series later this month.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road will return to screens early next month, it has been confirmed.

The BBC drama's ninth series is to premiere on Thursday, September 5 at 8pm on BBC One.



Abby Mavers promotes Waterloo Road's return
Â© Twitter / @WaterlooRoad

Regular viewers know that series eight concluded in dramatic fashion in July when original character Tom Clarkson was killed off following Jason Done's decision to quit the role.

As the new run of episodes begins, the school is still in mourning for Tom - especially Kacey Barry (Brogan Ellis), who is struggling to cope without her teacher and mentor.

New faces at Waterloo Road will include teenage twins Lenny and Lisa Brown (Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie) and recently-qualified science teacher Sue Spark (Vanessa Hehir).

Lenny and Lisa immediately feature in a storyline with Audrey McFall (Georgie Glen) as she suspects they are being neglected at home, while Sue finds the reality of teaching much harder than she expected.

Elsewhere, fans will also be interested to see how Christine Mulgrew (Laurie Brett) is settling into her new role as head teacher, while deputy head Simon Lowsley (Richard Mylan) hides a secret which could affect his career and unsettle the staff.

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, Sep 5 2013 at 20:00 BST on BBC One


Scruffy twins Lenny and Lisa Brown are enrolled into Waterloo Road by their older brother and guardian Larry. They make quite an impression on their first day for all the wrong reasons. Visibly dishevelled, Lenny and Lisa's appearance worries Audrey, who barely recognises the bright, happy children she once taught at Havelock High.

When Christine dismisses Audrey's concerns about the Brown twins, Audrey takes matters into her own hands and visits their home. Once there, a horrified Audrey discovers that Larry is growing and dealing drugs. Less than impressed, Larry lashes out at Audrey who quickly escapes to Waterloo Road. However, before she can report the incident, Larry arrives to remove the twins.

Later at the school's football match, Audrey's private concerns become public, with far-reaching consequences for the Browns. Unbeknown to Audrey, her actions make her the target of a hate campaign by Lisa.

Meanwhile, the school mourns the passing of Tom - especially a troubled Kacey Barry who struggles to cope without her teacher and mentor, much to the concern of Nikki.

Elsewhere, there's a new face in school as recently-qualified science teacher Sue finds the reality of teaching harder than she thought.

Also this week, new deputy head Simon harbours a secret which could affect his career and unsettle the Waterloo Road staff room.

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, Sep 12 2013 at 20:00 BST on BBC One


Full of nervous excitement about teaching science at Waterloo Road, Sue Spark's first day quickly descends into chaos as she fails to keep her classes focused and becomes the easy target for their jokes. 

With little support from fiancÃ© Simon, who is determined to keep their relationship secret, Sue loses control and finds herself locked in the store room cupboard as the unsupervised class mess up her science experiment and set off the fire alarm.

Determined to avoid Christine finding out about his relationship with Sue, Simon suggests that Waterloo Road might not be the school for her after all. Sensing that it's make or break time for both her job and her relationship, Sue makes a dodgy deal with Barry Barry.

Meanwhile, the pupils are angry about the closure of the Breakfast Club and the cancellation of school trips due to budget cuts. When Connor leads the pupils on a walk-out in protest, Christine has no choice but to threaten her own son and the rest of the class with exclusion.

Elsewhere, George introduces his new Mandarin teaching assistant and wife Princess, who seems immediately popular with some of the pupils.

Also this week, the Brown twins continue their vendetta against Audrey, and Nikki offers to continue Kacey's boxing training.

----------


## Perdita

These are the first pictures of Waterloo Road newcomers Lenny and Lisa Brown, who join the show when series nine kicks off next week.

Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie have been cast as twin siblings Lenny and Lisa, who are enrolled into the school by their older brother and guardian Larry. 



Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie as Lenny and Lisa Brown on Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie


As the twins are visibly dishevelled on their first day, they make an immediate impression on their peers for all the wrong reasons.

History teacher Audrey McFall (Georgie Glen) already knows Lenny and Lisa as she used to teach them at Havelock High.

Georgie Glen, Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Georgie Glen, Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie


Barely recognising them in their current state, Audrey is deeply concerned over their wellbeing, and some detective work leads her to discover that Larry could be to blame as he is involved in illegal activity.

When Audrey's worries become public with the arrival of police at a school football match, Lisa is distraught and vows to get even with the well-meaning teacherâ¦


Lisa is distraught as the police arrive
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Toby Merritt
Lisa is distraught as the police arrive


Audrey will face the wrath of Lisa
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Toby Merritt
Audrey will face the wrath of Lisa

Waterloo Road returns on Thursday, September 5 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Heather Peace says viewers can expect more humour when the series returns next week.

The actress, who plays English teacher Nikki Boston in BBC's school drama, has said that the show has reinvented itself - although it will still tackle serious storylines.


Waterloo Road: Heather Peace as Nikki Boston
Â© BBC Pictures / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd / Toby Merritt


Peace told What's on TV: "It has kind of reinvented itself again. There is a lot of laughter in this next series.

"For Nikki, the storyline is a little bit more serious. It sees me and Kacey, who is played by Brogan Ellis, pairing up through boxing, trying to get her anger sorted out. I suggest that she takes up boxing and she becomes really quite good at it.

"It is a really nice dynamic because Brogan is 18 and I am 38. There is a really nice relationship between the two of us. It is a really lovely energy. I think you see a softer side of Nikki through that relationship."

Peace also revealed that she was thrilled when the show relocated from Manchester to Scotland.


Waterloo Road actress and singer Heather Peace
Â© Rex Features
Heather Peace plays guitar


She said: "It feels like it is my second home. I have been here for four years. I did a show called Lip Service for two years as well. 

"When they said we were moving Waterloo Road to Glasgow, I was thrilled. I think Scottish people are very similar to Yorkshire folk.

"They say it as it is and we have got a similar sense of humour, so I have totally loved it."

The new series of Waterloo Road launches on Thursday, September 5 on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

19th September


Princess is increasingly irritated by George, which leads to temptation with one of his pupils. Thereâs a battle of the sexes as Simonâs Apprentice competition takes over the school, Kevin has itchy feet and Audrey thinks sheâs made a new friend.
As the council decides to roll out its Mandarin programme throughout the local area, Princess is worried about Georgeâs poor Mandarin skills and increasingly angered by his assumption that sheâll save him from being exposed.

It is boys versus girls as The Apprentice competition gets underway and both sides think theyâve come up with a winning idea. Princess spots an opportunity to get revenge on George and offers to help the boys with their business.

While the others are busy, Kevin confides in Princess that he wants his life to be more adventurous before kissing her and potentially causing serious consequences for himself and George back at the school.

Elsewhere, Audrey is delighted to have found a new friend on the internet and Christine wonders if sheâs got Simon all wrong?

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Laurie Brett has said that her character Christine Mulgrew could fall off the wagon at any time.

The last series of the BBC One drama saw the teacher try to turn her life around after a long battle with alcoholism.

Brett said to What's on TV: "Christine has a burning fire in her; she's like a firecracker that could go off.

"As for any addict there's always a threat of falling off the wagon, and that threat is always going to be there for Christine - especially when she's under pressure!"

"Christine's past is another reason why she isn't on firm ground. She's very much in recovery from her alcoholism, so she has a lot to prove. A lot of Christine's demons were exorcised last series when we really found out why she was the way she was. 

"But the thing about her is she doesn't need to be drunk to go off on one!"

The next series will see Christine take on the position as new acting principal of Waterloo Road. 

"Christine loves what she does, but she's had this role thrust upon her so she's not at her most confident," Brett added.

"That said, the potential for her to be a very good head is there, as she's dedicated to the school and a more than capable teacher - when sober!"

Brett has previously confessed that she would like Christine to have an alcohol relapse.

Waterloo Road returns on Thursday, September 5 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Laurie Brett has said that her character Christine Mulgrew could fall off the wagon at any time.

The last series of the BBC One drama saw the teacher try to turn her life around after a long battle with alcoholism.

Brett said to What's on TV: "Christine has a burning fire in her; she's like a firecracker that could go off.

"As for any addict there's always a threat of falling off the wagon, and that threat is always going to be there for Christine - especially when she's under pressure!"

"Christine's past is another reason why she isn't on firm ground. She's very much in recovery from her alcoholism, so she has a lot to prove. A lot of Christine's demons were exorcised last series when we really found out why she was the way she was. 

"But the thing about her is she doesn't need to be drunk to go off on one!"

The next series will see Christine take on the position as new acting principal of Waterloo Road. 

"Christine loves what she does, but she's had this role thrust upon her so she's not at her most confident," Brett added.

"That said, the potential for her to be a very good head is there, as she's dedicated to the school and a more than capable teacher - when sober!"

Brett has previously confessed that she would like Christine to have an alcohol relapse.

Waterloo Road returns on Thursday, September 5 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs the first scenes of new cast member Caitlin Gillespie next week, as her troubled character Lisa Brown joins the school with twin brother Lenny.

The actress has been filming with the BBC show since April following a two-year stint as Christina Michalka on Scottish soap River City.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Caitlin to hear all the gossip on the drama ahead for the Brown twins.
How have you found settling into life at Waterloo Road?
"It's been very easy to settle in, just because the cast and crew are so lovely. Because I did River City before this, I'd met a few of the Waterloo Road cast before at events and award ceremonies. That made things a lot easier, because it was just like catching up with friends. The time really has flown by - I can't believe that I started filming in April."

Is working on Waterloo Road similar to River City?
"They're quite similar in terms of filming and the day-to-day routine, but the main change for me is that the character I'm playing on Waterloo Road is so different to the one that I played on River City!"

Were you sad to say goodbye to River City?
"I was, as I'd been there for two years and it was that show which started my career. I learned so much from doing River City, as I was only 17 when I started it. 

"At the same time, I was so happy about moving over to Waterloo Road, because it's a national show and a great programme. I was proud of what I'd done on River City, but also happy to be moving onto new things. As actors, we always want to move onto new roles and challenges."

Waterloo Road has a much bigger online fanbase, so are you looking forward to that interaction with the viewers?
"Definitely. Already so many people have been in touch on Twitter. It's quite terrifying, because Waterloo Road has such a big fanbase and you don't know how they're going to react to a new character. But I do know that the fans are so loyal and supportive of the show, so hopefully it'll be fine!"

Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie as Lenny and Lisa Brown on Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie


What can we expect from Lisa?
"Lisa comes as part of a pair, as she joins the school with her twin brother Lenny. She's definitely the more dominant twin. Lisa is very tough, very headstrong and she's been let down in the past, so she deals with that by creating quite a tough exterior."

We've heard that Lisa and Lenny don't really get a warm welcome from the other students due to their dishevelled appearance. Could they make some friends in time?
"I think time is a great healer - it changes everything. They do find it quite tough when they join the school, and Lisa doesn't help herself at all. She actually makes it worse! Lisa and Lenny stick together, and that's the best thing. They've done that for years and it's the best way for them to get through tough situations."

Can you tell us a bit more about the twins' troubled background?
"For a long time, it's just been the twins and their older brother Larry. They all look out for each other, because they haven't had anyone else around to help them. It's been quite tough for them."

The story touches on real-life issues such as poverty and fitting in at a new school, so are you hoping to raise some awareness as well?
"Raising awareness of various different topics is one thing that Waterloo Road does so well. They're so good at it and they do the storylines so much justice. I'd like to think we could raise some awareness, as it'd be amazing."

Is it true that we can expect some tension when History teacher Audrey interferes in the twins' lives?
"Definitely! Audrey's heart is completely in the right place, and she's just trying to look out for the twins. Unfortunately, Lisa has been let down so many times that she doesn't trust anybody and her natural reaction is to always put her defences up and not let anybody in. She doesn't react well to Audrey's interference whatsoever…"

Sometimes new characters are kept in the background at first, so were you pleased to come in with a bang?
"100%! To be so heavily involved in the first episode of a new series is so exciting. Like I said earlier, there's a lot of pressure and it's a bit scary, but hopefully the audience will get to know our characters and really enjoy them. Being so central in episode one will hopefully help with that."

Does Lisa stay prominent throughout the series?
"She goes through phases of being really busy, quieter again and then back to being busy. Lisa is always up to mischief, though, which is her usual thing!"

Which characters does Lisa share a lot of screen time with?
"Mostly the teachers, purely because she's such a troublesome child! Maggie takes the twins under her wing, because that's what she does best. There's also a lot more scenes with Audrey, and you'll see that Lisa and Lenny remain quite a troublesome twosome."

Who have you bonded with on set?
"Joe Slater who plays Lenny - we get on very, very well. We're like brother and sister in real life! I'm also really close to Rebecca Craven who plays Rhiannon. We share a dressing room together and she was one of the people who really went out of her way to make me feel welcome and one of the gang."

Do you have any plans for when your first episode airs?
"I'll definitely be watching it, but it'll be on my own behind a pillow! My mum wanted to have a party for it, but I'm staying clear!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs the first scenes of new cast member Caitlin Gillespie next week, as her troubled character Lisa Brown joins the school with twin brother Lenny.

The actress has been filming with the BBC show since April following a two-year stint as Christina Michalka on Scottish soap River City.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Caitlin to hear all the gossip on the drama ahead for the Brown twins.
How have you found settling into life at Waterloo Road?
"It's been very easy to settle in, just because the cast and crew are so lovely. Because I did River City before this, I'd met a few of the Waterloo Road cast before at events and award ceremonies. That made things a lot easier, because it was just like catching up with friends. The time really has flown by - I can't believe that I started filming in April."

Is working on Waterloo Road similar to River City?
"They're quite similar in terms of filming and the day-to-day routine, but the main change for me is that the character I'm playing on Waterloo Road is so different to the one that I played on River City!"

Were you sad to say goodbye to River City?
"I was, as I'd been there for two years and it was that show which started my career. I learned so much from doing River City, as I was only 17 when I started it. 

"At the same time, I was so happy about moving over to Waterloo Road, because it's a national show and a great programme. I was proud of what I'd done on River City, but also happy to be moving onto new things. As actors, we always want to move onto new roles and challenges."

Waterloo Road has a much bigger online fanbase, so are you looking forward to that interaction with the viewers?
"Definitely. Already so many people have been in touch on Twitter. It's quite terrifying, because Waterloo Road has such a big fanbase and you don't know how they're going to react to a new character. But I do know that the fans are so loyal and supportive of the show, so hopefully it'll be fine!"

Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie as Lenny and Lisa Brown on Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie


What can we expect from Lisa?
"Lisa comes as part of a pair, as she joins the school with her twin brother Lenny. She's definitely the more dominant twin. Lisa is very tough, very headstrong and she's been let down in the past, so she deals with that by creating quite a tough exterior."

We've heard that Lisa and Lenny don't really get a warm welcome from the other students due to their dishevelled appearance. Could they make some friends in time?
"I think time is a great healer - it changes everything. They do find it quite tough when they join the school, and Lisa doesn't help herself at all. She actually makes it worse! Lisa and Lenny stick together, and that's the best thing. They've done that for years and it's the best way for them to get through tough situations."

Can you tell us a bit more about the twins' troubled background?
"For a long time, it's just been the twins and their older brother Larry. They all look out for each other, because they haven't had anyone else around to help them. It's been quite tough for them."

The story touches on real-life issues such as poverty and fitting in at a new school, so are you hoping to raise some awareness as well?
"Raising awareness of various different topics is one thing that Waterloo Road does so well. They're so good at it and they do the storylines so much justice. I'd like to think we could raise some awareness, as it'd be amazing."

Is it true that we can expect some tension when History teacher Audrey interferes in the twins' lives?
"Definitely! Audrey's heart is completely in the right place, and she's just trying to look out for the twins. Unfortunately, Lisa has been let down so many times that she doesn't trust anybody and her natural reaction is to always put her defences up and not let anybody in. She doesn't react well to Audrey's interference whatsoeverâ¦"

Sometimes new characters are kept in the background at first, so were you pleased to come in with a bang?
"100%! To be so heavily involved in the first episode of a new series is so exciting. Like I said earlier, there's a lot of pressure and it's a bit scary, but hopefully the audience will get to know our characters and really enjoy them. Being so central in episode one will hopefully help with that."

Does Lisa stay prominent throughout the series?
"She goes through phases of being really busy, quieter again and then back to being busy. Lisa is always up to mischief, though, which is her usual thing!"

Which characters does Lisa share a lot of screen time with?
"Mostly the teachers, purely because she's such a troublesome child! Maggie takes the twins under her wing, because that's what she does best. There's also a lot more scenes with Audrey, and you'll see that Lisa and Lenny remain quite a troublesome twosome."

Who have you bonded with on set?
"Joe Slater who plays Lenny - we get on very, very well. We're like brother and sister in real life! I'm also really close to Rebecca Craven who plays Rhiannon. We share a dressing room together and she was one of the people who really went out of her way to make me feel welcome and one of the gang."

Do you have any plans for when your first episode airs?
"I'll definitely be watching it, but it'll be on my own behind a pillow! My mum wanted to have a party for it, but I'm staying clear!"

----------


## Perdita

With Waterloo Road's return just around the corner, Digital Spy recently got to know another of the show's newcomers - Vanessa Hehir who is playing Science teacher Sue Spark.

Sue has only just qualified and finds the realities of teaching much harder than she expected as she struggles to keep her classes in control. When she reaches the end of her tether, she ends up making a dodgy deal with Barry Barry (Carl Au) to get things back on track.

The school's new recruit is also the fiancÃ©e of deputy head Simon Lowsley (Richard Mylan), who is determined to keep their relationship under wraps.

Here, Vanessa tells us what Waterloo Road fans can expect from Sue - and why she almost missed out on the role!

How have you found your time at Waterloo Road so far? Has it been easy to settle in?
"So far it's been a dream job - I've been loving every minute of it and everyone here is so welcoming. The actual process of joining the show all happened very quickly, so I didn't really have any time to worry about settling in. I really got thrown in at the deep end so picked it all up very quickly!"

What was the audition process like?
"I only had one audition and it was very quick, although when it came round, I actually had the morning from hell! My daughter was 9 months old at the time and just as I was about to leave the house, she projectile vomited all over me! I was in such a mess and I even considered not going but thankfully my husband talked me round. 

"When they offered me the job I was so thrilled, and so thankful I pulled myself together that day! It really is the best job in the world and I'm loving every minute of it."

How does it compare to previous work that you've done?
"I've been very lucky with my career as I've loved all the jobs I've done. But being on Waterloo Road is my dream job as it's by far the most challenging yet fun role I've ever done. Sue is the most fantastic character to play - it's a really meaty part as she has so many ups and downs and for every time she's being clumsy or ridiculed, there's a darker moment for her when she's struggling to cope and crying in a corner somewhere!"

Vanessa Hehir and Richard Mylan as Sue Spark and Simon Lowsley in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Mark Mainz
Sue with partner Simon


Can you tell us a bit more about what the viewers can expect from Sue Spark?
"Humour - lots of humour! And it's really a rollercoaster of a journey for her. There are lots of ups and downs. She puts her foot in it with everyone she comes across and sometimes it's funny but sometimes it's just downright offensive! Sue does have a really good heart, though, and series nine is all about her trying to get the balance right." 

Have you had any input into creating the character?
"I actually didn't get the script until the day the show started, so I wasn't sure what was going to happen! I think all actors have a natural input into how their character comes across - we can add in all the little quirks - but I really have to give credit to the writers as they've come up with such a great script and the writing in general for the show is just fantastic." 

How much prior experience does Sue have as a teacher?
"Well Sue's had a little bit of insight into the profession through her dad being the Head of Education and her fiancÃ© Simon is a very ambitious teacher, but when it comes down to doing the job, she's actually really horrified by the realities of teaching! She can't handle the kids, she gets flustered and the other teachers don't take very well to her. It's sink or swim for Sue and I think she's drowning!"

What kind of problems does she face on her first day?
"The kids find out that she used to be an air stewardess and start calling her Sick Bag and disrupting the class by doing the emergency exit signals! The class descends into chaos and when she tries to take time out to do some deep breathing in the cupboard, she gets locked in. She then remembers that the Bunsen burner's been left on unattended and she really thinks her life is in danger! 

"This is how the kids treat her - constant teasing! Barry is the worst as he is an expert in finding people's weaknesses and can smell fear. When Barry discovers Sue is engaged to Simon and is trying to keep it secret, that's when the blackmailing startsâ¦"

Sue Spark and Barry Barry in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Toby Merritt
Sue Spark and Barry Barry in Waterloo Road


Do you think viewers will have a lot of sympathy for your character in these scenes?
"Sue can be very annoying, but I think when the viewers see how distressed she gets and how she really fears for her life, I think they'll have some sympathy for herâ¦ I hope so anyway!"

Why is Simon trying to keep his relationship with Sue a secret? How does Sue feel about that?
"Simon is so ambitious and he hides the relationship as he doesn't want to be connected professionally to someone like Sue. He thinks it'll dampen his chances at the top job and finds it really hard to strike the balance between their romantic and professional lives. 

"Unfortunately for Simon, his neurotic fiancÃ©e isn't going anywhere and the more he progresses within the school, the more Sue's chaotic classes embarrass him. Deep down, they do love each other but she guilt trips him at every point for ignoring her and it puts a massive strain on their relationship."

What makes Sue want to strike a deal with Barry Barry?
"Sue's terribly insecure and she desperately wants Simon's approval - for him to think that she can manage the job and she doesn't want him to be ashamed of her. Although she knows she's making a pact with the devil, she takes Barry up on his deal mainly to impress Simon and also to keep the job!"

Is there an interesting journey for Sue across the first ten episodes?
"There's a lot of drama, a lot of tears and a lot of accidents! Sue is very clumsy and always in the wrong place in wrong time. She is really tested throughout the series as her private and professional lives are very, very different and this is a hugely emotional journey for her. She's very sensitive and she struggles with anxiety and insecurity as she tries to prove to everyone that she can keep on top of everything."

What was your first day on set like?
"Well my first day on set was Sue's first day too - we were both introduced to the kids, the other teachers and the school itself at the same time and I was just as nervous as Sue to be meeting the headmistress Christine Mulgrew! It didn't even feel like acting - all the nerves and excitement you see with Sue were very real!" 

Who have you bonded with among the cast?
"I adore Angus Deayton - we're lunch buddies! I love Richard Mylan who plays Simon too - we're like an old married couple off set as well as on! Also, Carl Au who plays Barry is the nicest person - there's times on set when he absolutely terrifies me but in real life he's absolutely lovely. A lot of people don't know this but he's an incredible dancer too - he's always dancing in the corridors and is fantastic to watch!"

Do you have any plans to watch your first episodes as they go out?
"I can't wait to watch them - I've seen absolutely nothing yet so it's very exciting. I think I'm going to get the bubbly out and sit and watch it with my husband and mum - I will make a real occasion out of it!"

What are your memories of your time as Rosie on Heartbeat?
"Happy, happy memories! One thing I always remember about my time on Heartbeat is how cold it was! Aside from that, I have fond memories of our time off screen too. We were in the middle of nowhere, out on the moors and every night the cast would go to the hotel bar and all have a few drinks and a sing-along!"

----------


## Perdita

With Waterloo Road returning to our screens tonight, Digital Spy got to know another of the show's newcomers - Elizabeth Tan - who viewers were briefly introduced to at the end of last series when she appeared as George's wife, Princess Windsor. 

Princess will be left increasingly frustrated over the coming weeks when she is roped into being an assistant Mandarin teacher at the school, after George (Angus Deayton) fails to admit that he isn't qualified to teach it.

Here, former Coronation Street actress Elizabeth tells us what Waterloo Road fans can expect to see from Princess - and why series nine will be an exciting series for her and George.

How have you found being part of the Waterloo Road cast? Has it been easy to settle in?
"The cast are all fantastic and the kids, in particular, are amazing. On my first day, Rebecca Craven (Rhiannon Salt) and Abby Mavers (Dynasty Barry) took me around and did a tour of the whole school, which is enormous. The attention to detail in the school and the way they have made it seem so real is remarkable. I take my hat off to all the creative people involved in that. As a cast, we have really bonded together so it has been great."

How would you describe your character, Princess Windsor, to people?
"Princess met George in Shanghai and she has come over to the UK. She is a really funny character and brilliant to play. She is quite fiery and says what is on her mind - she's no pushover! She may come across a bit manipulative sometimes, but generally, she is a lot of fun."

What is coming up for Princess Windsor storywise?
"George starts to make Princess do all his work at the school. Her aspiration for coming to the UK was to pursue her own career and it wasn't to be assisting George in teaching Mandarin, so they basically start having quite a few rows. These rows are massive and some of them are public at the school. It's very funny and some of the things they do are outrageous. Princess gets on very well with the staff and the students but as everything unfolds with George who is clearly lying about his Mandarin teaching capability, meaning Princess is having to cover for him, the tensions mount and you will see some very big blow-ups. This will have quite drastic consequences for their relationship and possibly also affect a couple of students as well."

What is her relationship like with George?
"George is a strong character, like Princess, so they are a good, fiery match together. They are very much in love. They have had a whirlwind romance in Shanghai and are excited about setting up their lives with aspirations for the future in Greenock. During that scene we saw last series in the car, there were already layers starting to form and you can start to see the nature of their relationship. They do love each other but they are always wrestling with what the other one wants."

Will George and Princess Windsor be strong and united, or will their marriage be tested in the future storylines?
"I think their marriage will certainly be tested. George finds himself getting more and more desperate as the pressure of the teaching increases. You'll certainly see a lot of them both in series nine."

Do you get on well with Angus Deayton who plays George?
"Yes, I only met him an hour before our first scene which you would have seen in series eight in the car. We had to be all lovey dovey and have that immediate chemistry which is really quite a challenge. Thankfully, I just hit it off so well with him - he is so funny. We had such a good time and we were just fooling around in the end."

Will we see Princess Windsor interact with any of the other characters on the show?
"You will indeed. I can't really say too much but there will be some interactions with other students." 

You appeared in the show towards the end of the last series - what kind of reaction did you get from the fans?
"They were really excited and interestingly there were a lot of followers from Coronation Street. I had a lot of new followers from being in The Syndicate and the existing Waterloo Road fans have been so warm and welcoming as well. I think there is a lot of overlap with people who watch both shows. It is wonderful to get this lovely, mixed fanbase and have people follow your work. I am really touched and I am so grateful for the support because I never imagined that I would be on TV!"

Last series, we saw Tom Clarkson (Jason Done) die after he fell from the school roof. How will this affect the characters in the new series?
"I think everyone is extremely upset about Tom â he was such a loved character and he was there from the beginning. I remember my first day there and Jason was just so lovely and warm. He is remarkable and he will be so missed. But George is stepping in, you've got Christine (Laurie Brett) as well and you have also got Richard Mylan's character, Simon Lowsley, so there will be a lot of things happening to keep viewers interested. It is going to be a very humorous series and not all doom and gloom."

After being known for playing Xin in Coronation Street, how have you found moving to another big show?
"It's great! The fans are everything and when you are in a show with such strong viewing figures and are telling such important stories, it really means a lot to them. Both shows deal with social issues so it is important work and important for viewers to be able to relate as they may know people who are experiencing similar things. You feel that you are part of something that means a lot to people, in terms of whether it be that they have it purely for their entertainment, or it helps them relate to some issue."

How do you look back at your time on Coronation Street? 
"Very fondly. It was a great experience. I am still in touch with a lot of the cast there. When I get the chance to watch it, I see that it continues to be a soap opera that is a testament to the writing and the quality of the people involved. It has had such a long run and I have been following some of the stories and watching my old friend Tina (Michelle Keegan). I am very excited for her and I wish her very well. I think she is a wonderful, talented actress and a great person. She was very supportive of me because obviously she was involved in my first scenes and storylines. She was always wonderfully supportive and helped me settle in very quickly. I am very grateful to her for that."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Simon Lowsley continues to show his ambitious nature in tonight's episode (September 19) as he presses ahead with plans for an Apprentice-style competition between the school students.

Simon is in his element as he takes on the role of Lord Sugar, especially as the respect he is receiving from the pupils seems to be growing by the minute. Will this help him to achieve his dream of securing the top job at the school?

Digital Spy recently chatted to Richard Mylan, who plays Simon, to hear more about the episode and where things are heading.

As a relative newcomer to Waterloo Road, how would you describe your time on the show so far?
"I would describe it as the best fun ever! I've genuinely had the best time on this job. That's because there's a great cast, a great crew and I also really enjoy the character that I'm playing. On top of that, I really love Gourock so much, which is the town I live in when I'm working up here in Scotland.

"I found settling into the show really easy, because everyone is so open-armed and welcoming. It's also easy because as soon as you walk in the door, someone else is coming in behind you! There's quite a high turnover of cast members and guest actors, so you never feel like the new boy for long."

As Simon is quite complex, how do you describe him?
"That's the thing - he is very complex and I don't think people can pin him down to one kind of personality. He seems to have a very caring side, but he also has a very driven and ambitious side. There's also a side where he doesn't take any rubbish! Ultimately I think that he's got a really good heart."

How are fans responding to him?
"There's been quite a strong response. I think people are digging him, but they can't quite put their finger on who he is. That's probably why he's had such a good reaction. 

"With Tom Clarkson leaving, people were saying on Twitter that I had big shoes to fill, but they're two very different characters and I don't think anyone can really fill Tom's shoes because he was a real legend in the show. I can only hope that Simon is liked half as much as that character! They are very, very different from each other. With Tom Clarkson, you knew that you were dealing with a very warm-hearted and caring man. With Simon, there's much more of an agenda and it's quite fun finding out more about him as time goes on."

What can you tell us about this week's episode?
"I've already had a little look at it, and it's one of my favourite episodes. It was really fun to be involved in - both as a character and as an actor. I had a lot of fun playing a version of Lord Sugar, and Simon definitely enjoys walking around the school acting like him! That kind of a role fits him perfectly because he is so ambitious. The pupils at the school really seem to enjoy the Apprentice competition, too."

Why is Simon so keen to get the competition off the ground?
"I think he just wants to flex his muscles at the school. In hindsight, it's a good way for him to show that he would like the top job at Waterloo Road, as Simon is really putting himself out there. I can't really say whether this will have any bearing on what happens at the end of the headship race, but Simon is definitely aware that the Apprentice competition is a good device to get the head position from the local authority."

We'll see George become a bit more of a rival to Simon in this episode. Is that light-hearted or serious?
"For the audience, I think they'll really enjoy watching them going at each other! For Simon, he really takes the rivalry quite seriously. Now that George has been made deputy head, the rivalry becomes quite bitter over the course of the series. There's going to be lots more twists and turns there. The dynamic between George, Christine and Simon is great fun to play and there's a lot more to come with that story."

Does Simon just want the top job for the status involved, or is it more than that?
"It's a good question! I don't know where this drive comes from with Simon, but he seems to always want to prove himself. There's always a reason and backstory behind that, but I haven't figured it out myself yet. I think maybe the producers and the writers will make more of that in the future, because it's possibly something that needs to be explored."

Looking to the future, will the viewers be shocked by how far Simon goes to fulfil his ambitions?
"I think viewers will be a little bit shocked by how far both he and Christine will go! It'll be interesting to see the lengths that both will go in order to stake their claim on the top job. There's a lot of drama, twists and turns to come in series nineâ¦"

In real life, how well do you get along with Laurie Brett and Angus Deayton, who play Christine and Simon?
"Laurie and Angus are two of the funniest people that I've ever met. I think that's why our dynamic on screen works so well. We get along really well as people and we make each other laugh so much. That means we spark off each other in a comedic sense and that happens within the drama on the show. Even though the scenes can be quite dramatic, there's always that comedic undertone to it. Both are brilliant actors and I love working with them."

What can we expect for the future of Simon's relationship with Sue Spark?
"At the moment, you can tell that Sue is not the best teacher on the planet! Simon finds that very unnerving, as Sue is so closely attached to him. He's so ruthless that he wouldn't want anybody getting in the way and making him look bad. As you can imagine, there's a lot more that's going to come out over the next three or four episodes, where he's carrying the weight of Sue's inadequacies!" 

How does Waterloo Road compare to your previous acting work?
"It's very different. Through chatting to you, I've actually realised why I enjoy this job so much! I've always wanted to do more serious material and Waterloo Road allows me to be serious, dramatic and sometimes a little bit David Brent-ish! As there's comedy involved too, there's many different dynamics to the job and that's why I love it so much."

We know that you have teaching experience in real life as you give drama and film classes. Does that help with playing a teacher on screen?
"I think it does! Myself and Simon are very different, but in terms of our teaching style, we're probably in the same ball park. I think Simon is quite a fair person when he teaches, as he likes to make people feel that they're on the same level as him. That may be a conscious choice with Simon, but I think I'm naturally like that. 

"My relationship with students is one of trust, especially because I'm teaching drama and filmmaking, which is very creative. You can't play a strict teacher role in that kind of medium - instead you have to go in and be a really honest, open person. So I think we have similar styles, even though our personalities are very different. But I'm certainly not as ambitious as Simon!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bosses have signed up Neil Pearson and Nicola Stephenson as two new cast members.

The new recruits have already started filming with the BBC One drama and will play teaching duo Vaughan Fitzgerald and Allie Westbrook.

Neil Pearson as Vaughan Fitzgerald in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Neil Pearson as Vaughan Fitzgerald


Vaughan and Allie will appear on screen in series ten, which is due to air next year.

Pearson has appeared in various TV shows over the years, but is best known for his role as Dave Charnley in Drop the Dead Donkey.

Speaking of joining Waterloo Road, he commented: "Waterloo Road has a long and successful history, an impressive list of alumni, and a highly talented and enthusiastic cast. All of which makes me very excited to be joining my new school."

Stephenson's acting credits include Brookside, Holby City and Clocking Off.

Waterloo Road's executive producer Brian Park commented: "We're absolutely thrilled to have such high-quality actors like Neil and Nicola on board. Neil is one of the country's most recognised television acting talents and Nicola's drama credentials speak for themselves. 

"This new pairing are going to make quite an impact on the school when they arrive on screen. We know the viewers are going to love watching them in action."

Waterloo Road's ninth series is currently airing on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Rhiannon Salt faces another tough time in this week's episode as some saucy photos of her are spread around the school.

The story kicks off when Rhiannon makes the mistake of sending the pictures to her new love interest Darren Hughes.

Earlier this week, Digital Spy chatted to Rebecca Craven - who plays Rhiannon - to hear how her character copes with the embarrassing situation.

What was this episode like to film?
"This episode for me was a hard one, but it was a good challenge because Rhiannon goes on a bit of a rollercoaster. There's so many emotions that she goes through, so there's quite a big journey from beginning to end. That was challenging to film, but it was also great to do."

How does the storyline begin?
"At the beginning of this week's episode, Rhiannon is very under-confident because she hasn't got a date for the school disco and she's feeling a bit left out. Dynasty then helps out by offering to give Rhiannon a makeover. Rhiannon is a bit apprehensive at first because she isn't really a girly girl and doesn't want to wear too much make-up, but when the makeover is revealed and she sees everyone's positive reaction, she is really pleased.

"This all provides Rhiannon with massive confidence to go and ask Darren out. When he says yes, Rhiannon is elated."

What is it about Darren that has caught Rhiannon's eye?
"Rhiannon just thinks that he's quite a funny lad. He's a bit of a class clown and Rhiannon reckons he'd be fun to go to the disco with. They're also from similar backgrounds, so she thinks they'll get on really well. Rhiannon just wants a date so she looks around that morning and thinks, 'Well, he's alright!' Some of the girls aren't so sure, but Rhiannon is just happy to have a date!"

What happens next?
"Darren asks Rhiannon to send some inappropriate pictures. She agrees because she's scared that he might cancel the date if she doesn't. Unfortunately, she's then left in complete turmoil because the pictures get spread around the school."

Barry Barry is very much involved in this, so is he being a bad influence on Darren?
"Yes, it's peer pressure. Throughout series nine, you'll see that Darren succumbs to the peer pressure of Barry because he wants to be more like him - the lad of the school. Barry basically says that if Rhiannon is willing to give her number out so quickly, what else is she willing to give out? Darren isn't so sure that it's a good idea, but Barry rules the roost at the school and eventually talks him into asking Rhiannon for the pictures.

"Darren is quite an immature character, so he really doesn't realise what he's letting himself in for and how much trouble he's going to get into. It's not nasty and vindictive on Darren's part."

Is it Darren or Barry who spreads the pictures around?
"Barry grabs the phone and forces Darren to send him the pictures. Barry is very much the ringleader of it all."

How does Rhiannon react when she finds out the pictures are being shared?
"First of all, she's in science class and she notices that everyone is on their phones. When she finds out why, the initial reaction she has is absolute anger. She's furious at Darren, so she finds him down in a classroom and literally tries to beat lumps out of him! 

"Rhiannon is so humiliated and angry, so the realisation that she's the laughing stock of the school then sets in. She's inconsolable and distraught. Rhiannon is a broken mess until Sonya and Christine talk to her, promising that everything's going to be okay."

Rhiannon gets the support of the other female students, doesn't she?
"Yes, Dynasty and Imogen have got her back and are really annoyed at Barry and Darren for what they've done. Sonya then rallies the girls round to humiliate the boys. They go into the boys' changing rooms and take photos of them while they're coming out of the showers in PE. That is obviously not the right thing to do, so Christine is furious at Sonya and calls a massive school assembly about how serious the situation is."

Do you hope this makes an impact on the viewers? It's quite a topical storyline.
"Absolutely. What's great about Waterloo Road is that it's a programme people can watch as a family. There are lots of issues raised on the show and parents can then discuss it with their children. 

"This is a great storyline to have and I'm really chuffed about it. With this generation, so many people are on social networking sites and iPhone apps. It only takes one click for a picture to be sent around the whole school, so I think this story is a great way to raise awareness. 

"Another thing is that whenever a young person goes through something like this, they'll probably think they're the only ones in that situation. Watching my character go through it is a great way to show teenagers that they're not alone."

Can you give us any other gossip on what's coming up for Rhiannon?
"I'm always very busy at work, which is a great thing - I'm really lucky. I've got quite a busy schedule, as Rhiannon is always being feisty and getting into trouble! There'll be some trouble for Rhiannon at the schoolhouse with Harley, Maggie and Grantly, but apart from that, you'll have to wait and seeâ¦"

The last time we spoke, Rhiannon was the villain in a bullying storyline. How have the viewers' reactions to her changed since then?
"It's great, because I came into the show with a big bang and Rhiannon provoked a reaction because she was such a bully. Once her self-harm story aired, people warmed to her a lot more. At the end of the day, she is a character that every school will have - a feisty girl who just wants to be liked by everyone but has a mouth that she can't control! The reception that I've had has been fantastic. There's been a positive turnaround."

Which aspect of her personality do you prefer playing?
"I love it when Rhiannon is being the class clown and doing little pranks. All sides of her are great, but the bullying has definitely gone now."

We know that Grantly is leaving the show very soon. Were you sad to say goodbye to Philip Martin Brown, who plays him?
"Definitely - he's like the King of Waterloo Road! He was great to have on set and he's really missed. I like that he became a bit of a father figure for Rhiannon at the schoolhouse. We had loads of fun with the scenes we filmed."

Have you made many friends among the new cast members who have joined for this series?
"Yes, especially Joe Slater and Mark Beswick who play Lenny and Darren. They are the funniest boys I've ever met in my life, and I'm sort of their mum now, because they're so young and away from home! I'm looking after them and teaching them how to use the washing machine and how to cook!"

How do you feel about Katie McGlynn, who played your Waterloo Road rival Scout, moving on to Coronation Street?
"I'm so proud. Katie is one of my best friends and we speak as often as we can. She's doing fantastically well. I recently saw her at the TV Choice Awards, where Corrie won 'Best Soap'. I know that she's absolutely loving it there at Corrie, and it's great to see her moving on to bigger and better things. She's a talented one, that girl!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Philip Martin Brown has said that he didn't expect the show to last more than two series.

The actor is due to bow out of his role as Grantly Budgen, having played him since series one.

Philip Martin Brown as Grantly Budgen in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Philip Martin Brown


Speaking to Inside Soap, Brown said: "I thought Waterloo Road had two series in it - but lo and behold, it has gone on and on!

"It just goes from strength to strength, and I've had a ball playing Grantly. He's had such a variety of storylines - all the way from tragedy to comedy breakdancing."

Speaking about filming his final scenes, Brown added: "I didn't think filming my last episode would be emotional - but it was.

"There were some real emotions thrown into those scenes."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road fans will see Tariq Siddiqui make a return later this month.   :Cheer: 

Naveed Choudhry has reprised the role of Tariq for one episode, which will air on October 17.

Inside Soap Awards 2012 - Red Carpet Arrivals: Naveed Choudhry
Â© PA Images / Ian West/PA Wire
Naveed Choudhry


Shortly after returning, Tariq will find himself offering support to Maggie Budgen (Melanie Hill) in the wake of her husband Grantly's emotional exit storyline.

Choudhry told What's On TV: "It's been a hard secret to keep. Lots of Waterloo Road fans ask me on Twitter about Tariq coming back, so I've been saying 'You never know!' I've kept it guarded."

He added: "I can't help but respond to questions like that on Twitter. It's such a great forum to interact with fans of the show - when I was young there was nothing like that. 

"I often get asked about how to get into acting, and it's nice to be able to point people in the right direction."

Tariq's exit storyline aired last year and saw him leave the school in order to focus on training for the Paralympics.

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

24th October

Waterloo Road
It’s Living History Week at Waterloo Road and the whole school is in high spirits, but it’s not long before the day takes a turn for the worse when three pupils are taken seriously ill. Simon and Sue up the ante in their campaign against Christine and Kevin woos Dynasty back into his arms.
Sensing an opportunity to impress Education Head Robert Bain, Christine rolls Audrey’s World War II initiative across the curriculum, complete with costumes, rationing – and even a runaway goat! But the fun runs out when Darren and Barry go foraging for dodgy mushrooms in the woods and Rhiannon takes the rationing programme too literally, with all three requiring the paramedics.

Sue learns a secret that threatens to expose George’s overblown Mandarin claims and composes a dossier of failings in Christine’s leadership. After yet another run-in with Christine, Simon’s had enough and places Sue’s dossier straight into the hands of Robert Bain.

Miserable with his single life, Kevin launches a romantic woodland gesture entitled ‘Operation Dynasty’ in a bid to win her back.

----------


## alan45

It's the end of an era on Waterloo Road tonight (October 10) as original character Grantly Budgen bows out from the show after six years.

With emotional scenes on the way in Grantly's final episode, his exit will have a huge impact on the school's staff and pupils - but none more so than on his wife Maggie.

We recently caught up with Melanie Hill, who plays Maggie, to hear more about what fans can expect and how her character will progress in the aftermath.

What was this episode like for you to film?
"It was quite emotional on lots of different levels, to be honest. We were obviously filming everything in the script which leads to the character going, as Grantly is seriously ill. On top of that, I also knew that I'd be saying goodbye to Philip in real life. Everyone was so emotional about that, because he is the most popular guy around on the show. It was tough."

We don't want to give too much detail away, but what can the viewers expect from Grantly's final episode?
"I think what the writers have done really well is putting lots of humour in Grantly's final episodes. He goes back to school after being really ill, so he's returning to what he loves but he's very nervous about it. It's quite moving as Maggie sees how terrified he is about it, but he forces himself back.

"Once Grantly gets back, Christine gives him things to do that she knows he'll love, including a poetry competition which he works on with the kids. Grantly focuses on that with Harley, who he does have a really special relationship with. There's a lovely story where he encourages Harley in the competition."

What happens next?
"After that, there's some wonderful news as Grantly does get a green light over his kidney, as there's one ready for him. However, the writers ramp up the tension because Grantly will not leave the school to go to the hospital. He wants to help Harley and it all falls apart after that. It spirals out of control, but there's some lovely comedic and funny bits along the way.

"I'm really looking forward to seeing the episode for myself. I haven't seen it yet - I purposely left it so that I could watch it live with everyone else."

Did the writers recognise the importance of giving Grantly a fitting ending?
"Definitely, because I think they would have been lynched if they hadn't! His character is so popular and the fans are going to really miss him. They had to do it justice and create a fitting story, which they have done. People kind of know what may happen, but how it all plays out is quite surprising. 

"What Waterloo Road also does so well is that it reinvents itself. That's why I think it's still on the TV - it keeps moving and changing. What's quite nice is that I still refer back to Grantly in a lot of the episodes coming up. That doesn't usually happen, but because he was such a strong presence, he continues to be mentioned."

What was your reaction when you first found out that Philip wanted to leave?
"I knew that he wanted to try different things, because he's been on the show for so long. Also, his family are down south while Waterloo Road is obviously now filmed in Scotland. I did know that he wanted to go, but once we all knew the date he'd be going, that was when it felt real and that was quite tough.

"The great thing is that Philip has already been busy doing other shows. He's been working on Death Comes to Pemberley, which is a massive costume drama. He was also offered a Michael Caine film, so he won't stop, I think! But I have said to him that I hope the next person to play his wife is horrible, so that he doesn't like her as much as he does me! (Laughs.)"

Did you all give him a good send-off?
"Definitely. We had a few sweet sherries together, put it that way! He also painted me the most amazing picture of our characters when we got married. It's lovely and it's in my flat, so I say good morning to him every morning! We still keep in touch so that's great too."

Did you ever worry about what Grantly's exit could mean for Maggie?
"Yeah, I wondered whether she would move away and how they were going to handle it. What's brilliant is that they've moved her into the school, so she has a firm link with Waterloo Road and she has a great relationship with the kids. I'm really happy with the way it's all turned out."

In an interview a while back, you said you were keen to stick around on Waterloo Road. Is that still the case?
"Absolutely definitely. I love Scotland - I'm actually loving it more every month that I'm here. The show itself is great too and there's such a brilliant energy on set. The only hard part is that you get really close to the kids but they can only stay for a certain amount of time, because they have to grow up and go out of the school. There's a couple just leaving now who we're really going to miss, but I suppose that's what keeps it fresh."

How would you feel if Maggie found love again after Grantly?
"I would like them to wait a while. I wouldn't like it if it happened too soon. Maybe next year, but if it happened too soon I think that would be disrespectful to the character of Grantly. The way we're taking it is that Maggie is concentrating on the kids and keeping herself busy at the school and the schoolhouse. She'll be getting involved in all of the kids' lives. In the future some romance would be great, but not at the moment!"

----------


## Perdita

RIP Grantley, nicely done storyline, thank you BBC

----------

alan45 (11-10-2013), moonstorm (12-10-2013)

----------


## alan45

What a fitting finale to a wonderful character. Well done to all concerned.

----------

moonstorm (12-10-2013)

----------


## moonstorm

Gosh I was sobbing last night, what a great episode.  Will miss Grantley.

----------

alan45 (11-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Heather Peace has confirmed she is taking a break from the show to focus on her music.

The actress's character Nikki Boston has been at the centre of drama this series due to her estranged daughter, Eve, turning up unexpectedly.

However, Peace has now confirmed that she will be taking some time out of the show to tour with her band.

Speaking to Waterloo Road TV, she said: "The door's not closed. I just needed to take some time in the next three months while they're still filming.

"We needed to get back on the road. You can't sort of leave gigs. You can't leave it a year otherwise everyone's forgotten what you were doing! 

"I was always going to kinda of go back for six months then take another break. So who knows whether they're up for it!"

Peace also hinted that there could be some surprises in store as Heather's relationships with Eve and Kacey are explored.

She said: "This couple (of episodes) up until the end of 10, which is in a couple of weeks, sort of explores my relationship with Kacey a little bit more and the fact that I've taken her under my wing as my surrogate daughter.

"Then there might be some surprises coming into January next year with perhaps my daughter!

"I'm a lot softer and probably not as in control as Nikki Boston, but then people who seem to be in control on the outside are quite often on turmoil inside aren't they? I think that's what we see a bit more of with Nikki into next year certainly."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Heather Peace has confirmed she is taking a break from the show to focus on her music.

The actress's character Nikki Boston has been at the centre of drama this series due to her estranged daughter, Eve, turning up unexpectedly.

However, Peace has now confirmed that she will be taking some time out of the show to tour with her band.

Speaking to Waterloo Road TV, she said: "The door's not closed. I just needed to take some time in the next three months while they're still filming.

"We needed to get back on the road. You can't sort of leave gigs. You can't leave it a year otherwise everyone's forgotten what you were doing! 

"I was always going to kinda of go back for six months then take another break. So who knows whether they're up for it!"

Peace also hinted that there could be some surprises in store as Heather's relationships with Eve and Kacey are explored.

She said: "This couple (of episodes) up until the end of 10, which is in a couple of weeks, sort of explores my relationship with Kacey a little bit more and the fact that I've taken her under my wing as my surrogate daughter.

"Then there might be some surprises coming into January next year with perhaps my daughter!

"I'm a lot softer and probably not as in control as Nikki Boston, but then people who seem to be in control on the outside are quite often on turmoil inside aren't they? I think that's what we see a bit more of with Nikki into next year certainly."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Richard Mylan has said that his character Simon Lowsley is about to have a life-changing moment.

Next week's episode of the show will see Simon compete against colleague Christine Mulgrew as they are both interviewed for the position of the school's permanent head.

However, Mylan has hinted that Simon is set to learn a valuable lesson that will make him reconsider what is important.

The actor told Inside Soap: "Simon is set to have an epiphany about a lot of things in his life - his career, Sue, everything.

"He has been on a real journey this term - but I think the school may have melted him.

"I don't think anyone watching it will be sure which way things are going until the end of the episode."

Mylan has also heaped praise onto his co-stars Vanessa Hehir, who plays Simon's fiancÃ©e Sue, and Laurie Brett, who plays Christine.

He said: "It is good fun to be on set with Vanessa - we are always in the same ballpark, and it is really nice playing opposite someone like her.

"Of course, Laurie is just a legend. She has been doing this for a long time and I never stop learning from her."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Richard Mylan has said that his character Simon Lowsley is about to have a life-changing moment.

Next week's episode of the show will see Simon compete against colleague Christine Mulgrew as they are both interviewed for the position of the school's permanent head.

However, Mylan has hinted that Simon is set to learn a valuable lesson that will make him reconsider what is important.

The actor told Inside Soap: "Simon is set to have an epiphany about a lot of things in his life - his career, Sue, everything.

"He has been on a real journey this term - but I think the school may have melted him.

"I don't think anyone watching it will be sure which way things are going until the end of the episode."

Mylan has also heaped praise onto his co-stars Vanessa Hehir, who plays Simon's fiancÃ©e Sue, and Laurie Brett, who plays Christine.

He said: "It is good fun to be on set with Vanessa - we are always in the same ballpark, and it is really nice playing opposite someone like her.

"Of course, Laurie is just a legend. She has been doing this for a long time and I never stop learning from her."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star ZÃ¶e Lucker has revealed that tonight's episode will culminate in an impossible dilemma for her character Carol Barry.

Carol will be left disgusted when she learns that her son Barry (Carl Au) has stolen the boxing fund which was raised to send his sister Kacey to a training camp in America.

Realising that Barry has gone too far this time, Carol has to decide whether to report him to the police and whether she still wants him to be part of the family.

Speaking on ITV's Loose Women today (November 7), Lucker confirmed: "It's his sister, so it's the most awful thing he could have done. In tonight's episode, you see Carol faced with a bit of a 'Sophie's Choice'. 

"It all kicks off and we find out what's gone on. It's a horrible, horrible situation to be in."

Discussing her on-screen family's bad behaviour, she explained: "Actually Barry's very naughty, but he's actually brilliant, Carl. He couldn't be further from his character in real life. Of course Dynasty is actually a really good girl, and Kacey's a good girl. It's just Barry and his mum, really - and Neil who's in prison, who we never actually see."

She added: "I would say Dynasty is the most straightforward. She's got a heart of gold. She doesn't like the lifestyle and the way we operate."

Lucker admitted that she is delighted to be playing another fearsome character after her role as Tanya Turner on Footballers' Wives.

She laughed: "I think it's possibly because I enjoy it so much and I get my teeth into it. In real life, there's a lot of things that I don't like to confront. I actually hate confrontation on any level and I would run away from that. It's almost cathartic playing these characters."

Waterloo Road's latest block of episodes concludes tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Carl Au has told Digital Spy that he relished the opportunity to show a softer side to his character Barry Barry in tonight's episode (November 7).

The latest edition of the BBC One drama saw bad boy Barry break down as his mother Carol (ZÃ¶e Lucker) refused to forgive him for stealing his sister Kacey's boxing fund.

The surprising scenes aired in the final Waterloo Road episode of the year, leaving fans to wonder whether the Barry family can ever get back to normal.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Au explained: "In this episode, I was hoping to show that other side to Barry. When the scripts are given to us, there is only dialogue and then it's up to us to find the truth and depth of the scene. 

"I suppose there are numerous ways to play a scene, but the angle I chose to take in this case was one that was hopefully surprising for the viewers, as it showed a very distressed moment for Barry.

"As an actor, I felt that I owed it to Barry to turn the character inside-out and reveal all of his tightly-kept struggles, hurts and emotions. He has pushed those deep within himself and buried them for many years."

He continued: "I hope that people could see that, because I think it's an important side to Barry. He comes across as this cool, rebellious individual, but there are these haunting layers to his persona. I think there's only so much of a front you can put up before you hit rock bottom."

Au also spoke to us about his hopes for future storylines, revealing that he would like to see Barry come face-to-face with his father.

He said: "Barry's dad is in prison and I'd love for them to meet on screen, on whichever side of the bars. I think that would be so interesting. 

"Barry likes to live the big man's life, but if he was forced to do the big man's time, I think that would be very exposing territory for him because he'd be with people much worse than him. If Barry ever did meet his dad, I think that would be electric and a great dynamic."

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/a29...-series-watch/

All of Waterloo Road can be watched again on BBC iPlayer --- :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:

----------

alan45 (20-09-2019)

----------

